# Two days in Tuscany - help with my itinerary



## angien1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi we will be arriving in Florence by high speed rail from Naples apx. 10/3/2020 around 11 am, and wish to have 2 days in Tuscany and thought, with limited time and NO CAR, would try to get to San Gimignano, and a winery in Chianti region. Ideally stay would include 2 nights at unique establishment - either a unique B&B (winery, farm-to-table with cooking class), etc.  (1) is it possible to be to both of these areas by bus/ tour groups, or would a private car be necessary? (2) are their separate day tours to accomplish wine tours and/or cooking class?  We've been to Florence and would prefer not staying in Florence.  Not looking for high end expensive budget items if can avoid; however, willing to pay for good experience.


----------



## DonnaDenise (Dec 7, 2019)

*two days in Tuscany*

Buongiorno - 

All of that is very possible, the only sticking point is to do all of this without a car. Unfortunately, areas like San Gimignano or unique farm to table BnB's are not easily accessible without transport.

A couple of places you can look at for accommodations include:

http://www.tuscanyaccommodation.com/search/?site=1&lang=1&where=17&what=0&services[]=15

A few of my favorites (which have personally visited) include:

https://www.chianti.com/chianti-farmhouses/podere-patrignone.html

https://www.discovertuscany.com/it/san-gimignano/alloggiare/casolare-di-libbiano.html

https://www.discovertuscany.com/tuscany-farmhouses/il-cellese.html

https://www.chianti.com/chianti-bed-and-breakfasts/borgo-argenina.html

In most cases, tours start in the bigger cities (like that of Florence and/or Siena) if you were to stay in the countryside but wanted to take a tour then you would still need to get around to the starting points.  Taking this into consideration, you just might enjoy a personal driver a bit more.  

Buon viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## angien1 (Dec 8, 2019)

*San Gimignano probably will work out better*

I think going straight to San Gimignano might work out better and staying 2 nights near train could work out better if I COULD find a day trip on a Sunday to tour wineries that would pick up at our hotel.  I found an evening cooking class in San Gimignano that could work the first night we arrive on a Saturday night.  the next day, Sunday, we would like a full day to tour wineries/area - can you recommend?

Also, a few hotel recommendations near train in San Gimignano possibly? 

Thank you. 





angien1 said:


> Hi we will be arriving in Florence by high speed rail from Naples apx. 10/3/2020 around 11 am, and wish to have 2 days in Tuscany and thought, with limited time and NO CAR, would try to get to San Gimignano, and a winery in Chianti region. Ideally stay would include 2 nights at unique establishment - either a unique B&B (winery, farm-to-table with cooking class), etc.  (1) is it possible to be to both of these areas by bus/ tour groups, or would a private car be necessary? (2) are their separate day tours to accomplish wine tours and/or cooking class?  We've been to Florence and would prefer not staying in Florence.  Not looking for high end expensive budget items if can avoid; however, willing to pay for good experience.


----------



## Lourdes (Dec 9, 2019)

The train does not arrive to San Gimignano. You will need to take bus from Florence to get to SG (this page has more info:
https://www.discovertuscany.com/san-gimignano/how-to-reach-san-gimignano.html

I would suggest finding a place to stay you like, either in town or just outside (like walking distance into town, like Attico Duomo or Villa Palagetto: https://www.discovertuscany.com/san-gimignano/accommodation/
Then ask them if they can provide local driver to nearby wineries - some are walking distance from the town.
Some of these wine tasting and winery tours are definitely nearby: http://tours.discovertuscany.com/en...s/Wine-Tasting-and-Winery-Tours/d29096-g6-c21


----------



## angien1 (Dec 9, 2019)

*one more San Gimignano question*

Many thanks again!

So we are staying early October 2020 at a hotel right inside the town of wall area of San Gimignano, and found a tour that would pick us up in Florence, tour tuscany/Chianti/Siena wine area, and then drop us off at our San Gimignano hotel vs. going back to Florence (that worked out well).

That same evening I found an evening cooking class as well in San Gimignano!

However, it would be nice to have a 1/2 day "castle/medieval" type of tour the next morning so it's a bit different - could be with wine tasting of course/or lunch - but we would definitely need hotel pick up.  Group ok.

Thank you again !


----------



## Lourdes (Dec 10, 2019)

I didn't find anything that departs from SG and includes transport - if you look at that last link I posted above, it has wine tasting and winery tours in San Gimignano but since they don't mention where, I am thinking they are very close to the town.
Since they have free cancellation, you could try to book one that you like best and once you get the voucher, see the info on where it is. If it doesn't work out because too far from town, you can always cancel it.


----------



## DonnaDenise (Dec 17, 2019)

*Castles & Medieval Tours*

This is when you might want to consider a driver - you are very close to a castle called Rocca di Staggia (fantastic!!  been there and I loved it) You can read more about it in this article:

https://www.chianti.com/what-to-do-in-chianti/poggibonsi-an-overview.html  (number 6)

and then you can contact Il Cellese, who recently opened their wine cellar/restaurant.  It is unique - different from many other wine cellars, but definitely worth the visit.  I have been there for the visit and lunch and dinner (so twice)
https://www.discovertuscany.com/tuscany-farmhouses/il-cellese.html (they don't mention it in the article, but you simply need to contact the owner and he will set up the visit.)

You could arrange to have a driver pick you up and go visit these places and bank your own medieval castle wine tour!

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## mkorda (Dec 28, 2019)

*2 days in florence by car*

Dear all we are coming in florence  next week for 2 nights.
we need a gyide for small tours near florence and  restaurants  that the locals eat (frash pasta).


----------



## DonnaDenise (Dec 30, 2019)

*Where to eat in Florence*

Buongiorno!

How exciting to be in Florence now, the city literally sparkles with events and lights for the holidays.

Some of our best choices for restaurants with fresh pasta can be found in this article:

http://www.visitflorence.com/eating-and-drinking-in-florence/trattoria-restaurants.html

But you will find lots of different food ideas on here:

http://www.visitflorence.com/eating-and-drinking-in-florence/

We definitely try to check these places out before we write about them ! (tough job...  )

Buon Viaggio & Buon Anno,

Donna Denise


----------

